# ALIMENTAR UN PIC A 5V SIN TRAFO.



## black_flowers (Oct 26, 2006)

Alguien tiene algún esquema de una fuente de alimentación (o adaptador, si quereis llamarlo así) de 220 AC - (12V-3V)DC* SIN TRANSFORMADOR* ? Es decir que transformadorrme 220 de alterna en un voltage de continua de entre 12 y 3V. Lo ideal seria a 5V.
He visto por ahí una que dicen que es algo peligrosa si la tocas, así que si sabeis algún otro esquema sin transformador pues me sería de gran ayuda. Lo que pretendo es alimentar un circuito que consta de un pic (un circuito temporizador) que interrumpa la corriente a otro dispositivo mediante un relé. El tema es que hay que alimentar el pic a 5v y tendría que poner un transformador, con lo cual pasaría de ser un sencillo circuito a ser ya un aparato aparte.

UN SALUDO.


----------



## psicodelico (Oct 26, 2006)

y el circuito que está en:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/luztemp/index.htm
¿te servira?, es un buen punto de partida para lo que estas pensando hacer.
lo estaría montando de no ser por ese fastidioso 12C508, que solo se puede grabar solo una vez...


----------



## JRWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola, el de la pagina de pablin esta te deberia servir, si te intereza algun otro en la pagina del fabricande de los PICs, tienen uno similar con resit caps y zener, basicamente el cap y resist se come la diferencia entre los 220 y 6V y el sener hace la continua incluso tenia algunar formulas para la potencia ke podias sacarle y esas cosas, disculpa ke no te la pase pero no se donde lo deje hace rato ke lo vi (años) yo arme uno y enadaba pero se me paso la corriente ke le exigi y volo a la mi3&@ (era sin zener), estos circuitos andan para poca corriente del orden de los 100 a 200mA o menos. Tb si te intereza tiene un circuito para sacar el oscilador desde los 220 o 110 (50/60hz).
Suerte, salu2.


----------



## black_flowers (Oct 27, 2006)

ok, muchas gracias, el de pablin parece ser bueno.

Un saludo!


----------

